
ABBA Reunites for New Album - neverminder
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-27/abba-reunites-for-new-album-and-takes-a-chance-on-hologram-tour
======
ddingus
Hey, I'll admit it. Cool! :D

